# Adding a derailleur hanger to track dropouts, help please



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

So I am in the market for a new frame and really would like to get an All City NAture Boy, being that the Macho Man is out of stock.


Problem is that my cross bike pulls double duty as my road bike and I would like some gears.


I was thinking about putting one of these on but was unable to find pictures of a working setup.


Amazon.com: SunRace Shimano Compatible Index Hanger Plate with Nut and Bolt: Sports & Outdoors


Pic of the dropout











I have an ultegra 6600 short cage rd and will be running a single 42t up front.


Do you think this will work, or do I need to rethink the build around a different frame?


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

It's been done, what kind of wheel are you planning on using for the back for the gearing?


----------



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

rear wheel is mavic ksyrium w/ 130 spacing, and a 12-28 cassette

The frame is also 130 spacing


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

As you have the spread it can be done. It is a bit of a kludge and generally not recommended.
As you aren't fully familiar with the hanger, it's intended use is for the "nutplate" to slide into the drop out, the hanger bolts to the nutplate and the slot in the hanger stops the unit from rotating when the wheel is installed (wheel is in front of the hanger). For your use the nutplate will slide into the trackend after the wheel is in place. Sooo in order to remove the wheel you will have to pull the hanger out as well (hence it's a kludge, good idea to be able to use a clip on the chain to open it up easily). These would work as well
Derailleur Hanger for Horizontal Dropout
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0247/9431/t/3/assets/blog_hanger_01.jpg?5942


----------



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

I see now, that makes a lot more sense, so that way the hanger is flush with the frame like a normal hanger would be. 

It doesn't seem that I can purchase from that website


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You'll have to find a shop that deals with them, as mentioned there are several options.


----------



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

mikerp said:


> You'll have to find a shop that deals with them, as mentioned there are several options.



Thanks for all your help


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mikerp said:


> You'll have to find a shop that deals with them, as mentioned there are several options.


Yep, a shop the deals directly with them would be your best option. You may want to send them an email and ask them if the work with any shops in your area.

Good luck!


----------



## mrcreosote (Sep 9, 2010)

Problem Solvers have one as well that integrates the chain tensioner and derailleur hanger

Universal Cycles -- Problem Solvers Chain Tensioner/Derailleur Hanger


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

lupob6 said:


> So I am in the market for a new frame and really would like to get an All City NAture Boy, being that the Macho Man is out of stock.


Just so I understand you fully: you want a new frame, you want to have a geared bike, and you want to buy a frame that doesn't accept a derailleur. What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Silly Boy, trying to be logical.
I took it as a temporary step.


----------



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Just so I understand you fully: you want a new frame, you want to have a geared bike, and you want to buy a frame that doesn't accept a derailleur. What's wrong with this picture?



Yes that is exactly what I'm considering, but the way I see it, companies are producing products to make this possible. All city is making good looking bikes, with the geo I'm looking for, and in my price range.

I have not purchased a frame yet, but I rather buy a bike I love and make work than go with a bike I don't love that would be more convenient.

I really appreciate all the help, I'm just trying to get a frame I will be happy with for the longest amount of time.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

lupob6 said:


> Yes that is exactly what I'm considering, but the way I see it, companies are producing products to make this possible. All city is making good looking bikes, with the geo I'm looking for, and in my price range.
> 
> I have not purchased a frame yet, but I rather buy a bike I love and make work than go with a bike I don't love that would be more convenient.
> 
> I really appreciate all the help, I'm just trying to get a frame I will be happy with for the longest amount of time.


Is it your conclusion that nobody makes a frame with a derailleur hanger "with the geometry you're looking for, and in your price range"? Or have you inexplicably fallen in love with that brand and are willing to possibly significantly compromise your shifting to pursue that dream?


----------



## lupob6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I've done quite a bit of research and this frame seems to fit the bill of what I'm looking for. 

Some info that pushed me towards macho man/nature boy, I didn't like soma sizing, and I think the cross check is ok but paint didn't excite me. I'm looking for a steel frame with race geo and canti bosses under $700 for the frame.

I would love a frame with a der hanger but haven't found one that checks all my boxes.


----------

